# Go to after Work Drink



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

We all have crap days at work, when you do, what is your go-to drink? 

For me its a dirty martini on the rocks with Kettle One vodka. A couple of those later and I'm feeling just fine.


----------



## Seamus55418 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bourbon in summer, scotch in fall, and irish the rest of the time. No ice, little or no water.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I like a good single malt, on a bad day and even on a good day!:tu


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I head straight for my keezer and pour myself a homebrew.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Gin martini just helps the stress of the day melt away.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Really depends on my mood. Usually Scottish Whisky or Irish whiskey. Sometimes though, just a plain old macro brew (Coors banquet being my favorite).


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a few different:

Feeling accomplished - Nice single malt

Glad to be home with the family - glass of wine

just relaxing - just a cold beer

more often than not after a hellish day during harvest - a shot and a beer repeated until i forget about the day


----------



## The German (Mar 23, 2015)

A glass of port or a glass of Bourbon on the rocks - depending on the mood...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sigaar said:


> I like a good single malt, on a bad day and even on a good day!:tu


This.

Particularly on a bad day, I don't want to go through the process of making a mixed drink, I just want a drink. Single malt does me right every time.


----------



## firespec35 (Apr 14, 2015)

Gotta go vodka cranberry with a nice vodka. Im partial to grey goose. Its a nice easy light drink that makes me happy fast.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

whisky!


----------



## fortitude42 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bourbon for me,


Bad day - Bookers, Bakers

Any other day - Ridgemont Reserve 1792, Larceny, Makers 46, Four Roses small batch, or buffalo trace (in order of preference)


----------

